# sephora eyeshadow palette



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 30, 2009)

omg i just ordered this today off sephora.com and im sooo exciteed!! it was only $22. I feel like I'm never gonna have to buy another eyeshadow again lol. Does anyone else own this palette?


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 30, 2009)

Enjoy.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 30, 2009)

thats not a bad price! let us know about pigmentation, because if its decent i may buy that too lol


----------



## ForeverKrystal (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks good...I'd like to hear some feedback on it as well.


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 1, 2009)

i have it, its very nice & pigmented as well but you of course might still need a base to make it pop even more


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 1, 2009)

I saw it and I've been thinking of buying it.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 1, 2009)

so i was surprsied and delighted to see this at my doorstep today considering only ordered it like two days ago! and i was also pleasantly surprised with the eyeshadows the colors are extremely vibrant but yes as brianjenny said they definatlye work best with a primer. the lipcolors are gorgeous as well but i probably won't use them much because they are not portable. am i allowed to post some swatches in this thread just to show the vibrancy of the colors?


----------



## Susanne (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_so i was surprsied and delighted to see this at my doorstep today considering only ordered it like two days ago! and i was also pleasantly surprised with the eyeshadows the colors are extremely vibrant but yes as brianjenny said they definatlye work best with a primer. the lipcolors are gorgeous as well but i probably won't use them much because they are not portable. am i allowed to post some swatches in this thread just to show the vibrancy of the colors?_

 
Yes, you can post swatches, I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy it! I wish we had Sephora here.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 1, 2009)

ok so here are my pictures:
this is the palette in real life, and don't let the photos fool you becuase each eyeshadow is only about the size of a dime so they are pretty small but honestly for the price i can't complain.






oh and btw the first blush in the blush palette is GORGEOUS, I would describe it as a cotton candy shimmer. It's the only one I've swatched so far.

Here is some swatches of my favorite colors in the palette, there are too many to swatch them all lol. The top is the color alone and the bottom is using perky paint pot as a primer and you can kind of see the difference in vibrancy and staying power.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 1, 2009)

p.s. none of these eyeshadows have name so if im bored enough i think im going to sit down one day and name them all. i know im a freakk lol


----------



## ladyJ (May 2, 2009)

Nice!! Are the e/s like the ones for coastal scents? Better? Worst?


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (May 2, 2009)

I never tried coastal scents so I wouldnt be able to compare, sorry


----------

